# Damn Yao Is Freaking Huge Now!



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/1/1c/U687P6T12D1773918F44DT20050916023353.jpg


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Can you please just shut up?


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Yao needs a new look. He's has that same cut for 3yrs now.

Grow a beard or something


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

You need to stop making threads.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

even rockets fans are saying it,,


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Spriggan said:


> Can you please just shut up?


I was just about to say that.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

Can someone create a "Who wants to sex Yao?" avatar for this guy already?


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

carrrnuttt said:


> Can someone create a "Who wants to sex Yao?" avatar for this guy already?


:laugh:


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

im a yao fan myself but comparing him to chinese players rather than NBA players is kinda asinine.

Also wasnt he supposed to take a break this summer? why is he playing ball for china?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

DuMa said:


> im a yao fan myself but comparing him to chinese players rather than NBA players is kinda asinine.
> 
> Also wasnt he supposed to take a break this summer? why is he playing ball for china?


he did take a break. he didnt play in the cba games, just the asia games.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Yao and Ming_7_6 sittin in a tree
K I S S I N G
First comes Love
Then comes marriage
Then comes Ming_7_6 in a baby carriage


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

What does that gu yguarding Yao have around his neck? Looks like some kind of eye covers you'd wear when you were going to sleep


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Charlotte_______ said:


> What does that gu yguarding Yao have around his neck? Looks like some kind of eye covers you'd wear when you were going to sleep


he was injuried in his neck before the game.He is pretty old now. When he was in his prime, Yao didn't start playing pro ball,I guess.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

jdiggidy said:


> Yao and Ming_7_6 sittin in a tree
> K I S S I N G
> First comes Love
> Then comes marriage
> Then comes Ming_7_6 in a baby carriage


Yao:OMG!












Yao: I swear I have nothing to do with him!!












I even dunno that dude at all!


----------



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

I'm one of his neighbors in Houston, actually he does know me.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm sure you're great friends.


----------



## RipChord (Jul 27, 2005)

my gay alarm is now ringing off the rector...


----------

